# SeamFoam where to?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest that you don't use Seafoam.

Regular, ongoing and consistent use of a Top Tier Gasoline is much safer, more effective and cheaper. 

Seafoam is like taking a pill when you have emphysema - whereas using a Top Tier Gasoline is like stopping smoking. 

Top Tier Gasoline


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Use Amsoil P.I. or Chevron with techron and pour it into the gas tank. 2011 with 80K, you would see better results changing the plugs than seafoam.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I suggest you don't use Seafoam.


 really!!? porque?? I hear good things about it


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Use Amsoil P.I. or Chevron with techron and pour it into the gas tank. 2011 with 80K, you would see better results changing the plugs than seafoam.


already changed the plugs and gapped them at .035, def noticed the difference. Thing is I drive the living crap out of the car, figured id do some preventive maintenance.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

alexeilb said:


> really!!? porque?? I hear good things about it


For this car, I wouldn't. If you needed to ingest seafoam into a vac line, you have more issues that seafoam would fix. Swap your plugs out and run one of the fuel system cleaners. Chevron is over the counter where Amsoil you would need to find a dealer online. Top tier fuel also helps over time for keeping what you would "seafoam" clean. 

Slightly unrelated, what oil are you using and how long are you running it in the car. When you use the oil life monitor, what % is it when you change it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

alexeilb said:


> really!!? porque?? I hear good things about it


Seafoam is a quick and dangerous fix. It is used by amateurs, or amateurs masquerading as people who know what theyre doing. 

There is not a GM dealership in the world that would use Seafoam. 

GM has a treatment called Top Engine Cleaner that is introduced into the fuel rail with compressed nitrogen if you have an extreme case. But a Top Tier Gasoline will always be your first course of action.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

alexeilb said:


> already changed the plugs and gapped them at .035, def noticed the difference. Thing is I drive the living crap out of the car, figured id do some preventive maintenance.


Seafoam is not PM. Top Tier Gasoline is PM. 

And if you drive it like you say, I suspect that there's not much deposit build up in the first place.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> For this car, I wouldn't. If you needed to ingest seafoam into a vac line, you have more issues that seafoam would fix. Swap your plugs out and run one of the fuel system cleaners. Chevron is over the counter where Amsoil you would need to find a dealer online. Top tier fuel also helps over time for keeping what you would "seafoam" clean.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what oil are you using and how long are you running it in the car. When you use the oil life monitor, what % is it when you change it?


I change my oil when it tells me to :/ I take it to the dealer to have it changed, figured they would be best for something so simple. I recently started filling up with 91 too, idk maybe I am just slightly paranoid


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I advise against any product being introduced through the vacuum lines......the very real potental of creating a Hydrolock presents itself.
This is when the engine injests so much liquid it fills a cylinder and, since you can't compress a liquid....'BAM' broken motor.

Seafoam, although not one of my recommended cleaners, can simply be poured into the fuel tank and it will, to some degree, clean most of the debris that builds up on the injector pintles.
This is simply a maintenence process.....late model engines, with their very accurate fuel metering, don't hardly carbon themselves up at all anymore.

Rob


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Robby said:


> I advise against any product being introduced through the vacuum lines......the very real potental of creating a Hydrolock presents itself.
> This is when the engine injests so much liquid it fills a cylinder and, since you can't compress a liquid....'BAM' broken motor.
> 
> Seafoam, although not one of my recommended cleaners, can simply be poured into the fuel tank and it will, to some degree, clean most of the debris that builds up on the injector pintles.
> ...


What would you recommend for a vehicle with 80,000 miles that's been driven hard? I just want to prevent anything bad down the line. Should valves be adjusted?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alexeilb said:


> I change my oil when it tells me to :/ I take it to the dealer to have it changed, figured they would be best for something so simple. I recently started filling up with 91 too, idk maybe I am just slightly paranoid


If you're using the AC Delco dexos 1 oil change it no lower than 40% and if you're using Mobil 1 change the oil no lower than 30%. These are the two dexos 1 oils most dealerships use.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

alexeilb said:


> I change my oil when it tells me to :/ I take it to the dealer to have it changed, figured they would be best for something so simple. I recently started filling up with 91 too, idk maybe I am just slightly paranoid


11-12 model years at "Change Oil Soon" mesage is way too long an interval to wait on the "regular semi synthetic" oil the dealership uses. My dealership does the opposite and has my window sticker at 3000 miles but I end up going in later because I'm running full synthetic oil designed for longer change intervals.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

80000 trouble free miles?

Sounds like you are doing fine.
If I was to make any recommendation it would be along the lines of using a quality, top tier fuel and I think you should not wait for your oil service light to tell you its time.

Unless you are using a top end oil like AMSOIL or Mobil 1 esp, I would change oil at the 50 to 60% remaining point.

Rob


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Robby said:


> 80000 trouble free miles?
> 
> Sounds like you are doing fine.
> If I was to make any recommendation it would be along the lines of using a quality, top tier fuel and I think you should not wait for your oil service light to tell you its time.
> ...


eeeek!!!  I'll go change it on Tuesday, its at 38% I hope I didn't mess anything up.


ohhh, and the car has been far from trouble free. Its been in the shop on 5 different occasion due to oil leaking as well as coolant leaking. I ran on low coolant for a while before noticing.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

alexeilb said:


> eeeek!!!  I'll go change it on Tuesday, its at 38% I hope I didn't mess anything up.
> 
> 
> ohhh, and the car has been far from trouble free. Its been in the shop on 5 different occasion due to oil leaking as well as coolant leaking. I ran on low coolant for a while before noticing.


Still don't dump sea foam in, if you don't have a tire rotation coming up grab your own 5 qts synthetic or semi synthetic oil and take it in with you. There are a few out there already marked with the green Dexos 1 label if it reassures you that it's good for you to use but still don't go crazy with 10K mile oil changes on them. You can also save a few buck this way ordering your AC Delco filters online for like $5-$6 vs the $10-$12 the dealer is gonna charge. When you pull in say "Use the oil and filter on front passenger floorboard" and request the remaining oil left over to come back to you.


----------

